# shelf life of Ranitidine



## Martha Moo

Hiya Maz

Hope you had a good holiday 

Just wondered if you could advise on the shelf life of ranitidine (syrup)
When we were prescribed it we were told it only has a month shelf life is this true or can it be used for longer

thanks hun
Em


----------



## mazv

Hi Em,

Had a fab holiday, thanks  But it was far too hot!!! Averaged 32 degrees most days and at night it was about 24!!! Took loads of lovely summer clothes for Lily and she spent the full 2 weeks in nothing but a nappy  

Anyway.... In answer to your question about ranitidine liquid yep usually most liquids have a shortened shelf life once the bottle has been opened. Basically because you are opening it several times a day and it's then open to the air and any bugs etc. that are floating about. These days the general rule of thumb is chuck them after a month; but there is no definitive guidance on this. Not sure if it says on the bottle or not what the expiry is once opened; not at work these days so can't check myself  Have a look on the original bottle label to see what's on it as they usually say discard one month after opening or something like that.

I'm assuming that you are getting a new prescription from the GP every month anyway so will get a fresh bottle everytime? Physically the active drug (ranitidine) will still be okay after a month but as the bottle tends to get pretty manky with repeated opening then you are best to get a new one if you can.

Maz x


----------



## Martha Moo

hi maz

thanks for that 

I have a disagreement going on between the hospital and gp
basically the hospital have told me not to use the bottle of medicine any later than 1 month of opening, however the gps prescribe 100mls per bottle and refuse to prescribe it until the bottle is empty, resulting in me having to take Z to the hospital to be seen on childrens assessment unit just for a prescription because the hospital is insistent on a fresh bottle every month

glad you had a fab holiday hun bet lily had a fab time!

Em


----------

